# How can you get rid of fleas in a kitten under 12 weeks old?



## Precious_Girl

There is this female cat who runs around the neighborhood as a stray. She is one of many. Right now we are raising 3 of her kittens that were very wild and we tamed into nice pets. She just had 2 more babies and one must have died because we haven't seen it in a long time. We caught the other and are supplement feeding it. I know it's not the best thing to do, but if we didn't get it then when we had the chance, it would become wild and have no chance of finding a good home.

It is invested with fleas severly bad. They are just swarming the poor thing. It is under 12 weeks old though so most things on the market cannot be put on it. People on the internet have suggested using dial soap and a flea comb, but there is no way this frightened young kitten will let us dip it in water, let alone bathe it. Is there anything we can do to kill the fleas? Any home remedies or something?


----------



## Pyrenees

Frontline can be used at 8 weeks of age if your think she is that old, otherwise a bath won't kill the fleas directly but will remove a lot of them...I would think with a small kitten you could pull if off.


----------



## kathleena

put a window screen over the tub placed under the faucet so when you bathe the kitten it'll stick it's claws to the screen and not you. bathe it with blue dawn soap leave the lather on for at least ten minutes. if the kitten is at least 8 weeks old a kitten flea collar will work but don't use HARTZ even if it's for kittens and cats, been known to cause siezures and ect. but this is what I've used in the past and it worked.
Kathleena


----------



## steff bugielski

I have an extra box of Capstar if you want it for shipping cost. Or frontline can be used. The local pet shop has advised me to use it on kittens 6 weeks if need be. You can use a bit less and just watch to be sure kitty is ok. If any signs of trouble just wash off the fronline and it will be ok. He has used it on kittens 4 weeks old with no problem.


----------



## HOTW

I wouldn't use frontline on a young kitten or one with compromised health. There is a line of shampoo called D'Flea that is safe for kittens and even pregnant cats and it works well we use it at our shop. If you can shampoo it fleas cannot escape thru suds and will drown but it takes about 10-15 minutes and you have to get the entire kitten soaped up and keep it warm during that time. Also you can try rubbing it down afterwards with Bay leaves they are a natural repellent. A simple lye based soap may also work as a shampoo, basically that is what flea soaps are with a litte pesticide added.


----------



## BJ

Listerine mouth wash will kill fleas and ticks immediately!

Next time you pull off a flea or tick...drop it in a small amount of Listerine...and watch how quickly it dies 

You can also use Ivory dish detergent as a gently shampoo and it will kill the fleas. Your vet probably has a dip that can be used on kittens as fleas are a common problem for barn cats.


----------



## deetu

I agree with DeFlea. It's natural and eats the ectoskeleton of the flea, killing it. It does not leave any residual chemicals.
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=K2B1DU91XMQ59GQ7MPX6DJN8NRCK7089


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN

Be careful with capstar, check with your vet before you use it, the kitten might be too small! Advantage is a great flea product, I would use it before I used frontline on a kitten, it doesn't have the extra tick product in it. It is a little cheeper too! Susan
Also where I work, Advantage has a first dose free with your first check up,
call your vet to see if they do too!


----------



## mawalla

Frontline Plus would be fine to use on this kitten. It is a very safe product. 

The adult fleas you see are only the tip of the iceberg. You've got flea eggs, larva, and pupa swarming in areas you don't see. Unless you use something that will take care of those you will be constantly fighting the problem. I've got 3 farm cat and 2 indoor/outdoor cats and have used Frontline Plus religiously for 5 years. We do not have a flea problem at all. (I use it on the 3 farm dogs, too.) 

To cut costs, I purchase a tube for dogs that has enough in it to be able to treat each cat with .5 cc of product. I apply it every month. 

Because the cats have fleas they probably also have tapeworms.


----------

